# Post-8/18/18 Marriott Rewards changes / Website and App mistakes and glitches



## Steve A (Aug 19, 2018)

it doesn’t show any of my upcoming reservations. I was able to manually enter one for September 7, and save it. But when I went back to the appropriate screen it didn’t show any upcoming trips.

Thoughts?

As I look at it further, it only shows my Starwood status not my Marriott staus, which may explain why no trips are not showing up. Also, in the former I’m platinum but in the latter I should be platinum premier since i was lifetime platinum.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 19, 2018)

I can see all of mine via the app. BTW, app did an update on my iPhone this morning.

At first I thought the app disappeared because now the app icon is blue. My eyes were looking for the old red one.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 19, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> I can see all of mine via the app. BTW, app did an update on my iPhone this morning.
> 
> At first I thought the app disappeared because now the app icon is blue. My eyes were looking for the old red one.


The same with me too.
Strange that the iPad app, on the same IOS, did not update at the same time, but I guess they are phasing all the changes over the weekend.


----------



## Steve A (Aug 19, 2018)

Ok. I found the problem. I was logging in to marriott.com with my SPG credentials, not my marriott information. That resolved the matter.


----------



## Superchief (Aug 19, 2018)

I am having trouble accessing the website so it appears that it is still being worked on. I was only able to get to the initial overview page. My status is still showing as Platinum, not Platinum Premier on the app and overview page. I should be Platinum Premier because of my lifetime Plat status as well as Chairman level MVC. I hope this is a technical 'transition' issue, since I dread having to call MR to resolve the situation.


----------



## ACE1 (Aug 19, 2018)

So I'm confused. Icon is now blue. But when I sign in only Marriott points, nights and stays reflected. Shouldn't everything now be combined? I am expecting to see close to a million points in 1 account but this didn't happen.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 19, 2018)

ACE1 said:


> So I'm confused. Icon is now blue. But when I sign in only Marriott points, nights and stays reflected. Shouldn't everything now be combined? I am expecting to see close to a million points in 1 account but this didn't happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



No. You still have to combine the two accounts.


----------



## mas (Aug 19, 2018)

ACE1 said:


> So I'm confused. Icon is now blue. But when I sign in only Marriott points, nights and stays reflected. Shouldn't everything now be combined? I am expecting to see close to a million points in 1 account but this didn't happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It looks to me that there are still two separate accounts(as it appears Steve A found out above) you can sign in on your Marriott account and view you stats and you can also sign in under you SPG account and get your SPG stats.  You have to physically combine the two accounts (which you have until Dec 31st to do) if you want all your stats combined in one account.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 19, 2018)

I can see my status this morning, but where does it say "Lifetime" (or where should it say "Lifetime") ?

I know I have Lifetime status but I don't see the magic word "Lifetime".




.


----------



## ACE1 (Aug 19, 2018)

mas said:


> It looks to me that there are still two separate accounts(as it appears Steve A found out above) you can sign in on your Marriott account and view you stats and you can also sign in under you SPG account and get your SPG stats.  You have to physically combine the two accounts (which you have until Dec 31st to do) if you want all your stats combined in one account.


I thought I had done that quite awhile ago. But I'll try again.  I'm sure it's "operator error"!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mas (Aug 19, 2018)

ACE1 said:


> I thought I had done that quite awhile ago. "!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Don't confuse 'linking' accounts with 'combining' accounts.  They are two different operations--I'm not even sure you can still 'link' your two accounts post Aug. 18th.

I was just up on the site perusing the combining accounts info page.  It appears you can't quite do that just yet.  The supposed link for doing this is greyed out with a 'coming soon' label


----------



## Superchief (Aug 19, 2018)

I logged into both my MR and Starwood accounts today and discovered they haven't upgraded my status to Lifetime Platinum Premier. I was lifetime platinum and am Chairman level in MVC. I had linked my accounts a few months ago, but when I logged into my old Starwood account I was assigned a different 9 digit number than my MR account.

Has anyone else had issues with the status updates? Any suggestions regarding who to contact for quick resolution? Thanks.


----------



## Superchief (Aug 19, 2018)

It also appears that all of my preferences (bed, room, floor, etc) have been changed to the standard 'no preference'. I suggest that you check your stored preferences.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 19, 2018)

I am Presidential with MVC and Marriott status is showing Platinum and not Platinum Premier.  I do not know which it should be as no official communication has been sent out to clarify what the new status will be.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 19, 2018)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I can see my status this morning, but where does it say "Lifetime" (or where should it say "Lifetime") ?
> 
> I know I have Lifetime status but I don't see the magic word "Lifetime".
> 
> .



Lifetime should have an infinity symbol.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 19, 2018)

I am glad I saved copies of our reservations. I made several points res for next summer at the Ritz but hadn't attached the points because they are coming from SPG.  One room went up to to 163,000 points a night on the reservation!

However I have the original copy with the correct points. Hope they will honor it.  The hotel did not change in points values after 8/18 so should be the same.


----------



## Superchief (Aug 19, 2018)

I logged again again and there appears to be progress. Although my status is still showing as Lifetime Platinum, the following information is shown when I look at my account overview:
*You are Platinum Elite*



*Platinum Power*
*Platinum status is yours.*


*Next Up: Platinum Premier Elite*
*Platinum Premier Elite status is on its way.*
*You aree Platinum Premier Elite*


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 19, 2018)

Found the various breakdowns.

*Next Up: Platinum Premier Elite*
*Platinum Premier Elite status is on its way.  But there is not a "You are Platinum Premier Elite" on my account.*


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 19, 2018)

Not received any LT status,  still showing my individuals ones, but combined I should be LT gold, wish it was higher but it is better combined than what the two were currently listed as separately.  

Guess I will have to wait a bit too for the SPG part to migrate.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 19, 2018)

They say to wait until Monday and let the dust settle. LoL I am now a Platinum Elite but don't expect it to last.

I am surprised they are allowing access to the website given the shift this weekend. Perhaps they are concerned about lost reservation sales if entirely down but they should have locked access to the rewards section.

They better correct the points on my reservations to pre-8/18. Although Marriott warned to attach certs to travel package reservations nothing was announced about attaching the points to regular points room reservations - especially if the room value remains the same.  At least I took screenshots of the reservations so I have proof.

What a mess!


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 19, 2018)

My status of Platinum Premier is correct but my lifetime status is not right since I have no points showing. Others can log on but I still can't. I am using safari.


Hopefully this will sort itself out by tomorrow.


----------



## NJDave (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm missing 6,000 points that I received as a goodwill adjustment last week.  I didn't keep screen shots but I did keep track of how many points I have.  It is out exactly 6,000 points.


----------



## gravitar (Aug 19, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> I do like the update to the app with regard to lifetime status progress.  This gives me a better picture of where I stand.


I have been Lifetime Gold with SPG. New SPG app shows 610 nights and 11 years as Gold or Platinum which is correct, however ot says I'm on my way to Lifetime Silver Elite.

Hope that gets updated soon

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 20, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> I do like the update to the app with regard to lifetime status progress.  This gives me a better picture of where I stand.



Ok, I clicked all over the place and couldn't find this display.  Help!  I did find under Activity/Detail how many lifetime nights I have and I will be over 600 this year.  I had qualified on lifetime points years ago, but now that's been dropped.  I need to find my lifetime years at Platinum.  I know I've been Platinum since MVCI changed MR status based upon Presidential/Chairman status.  There's no way I could reconstruct my Platinum years prior to that time so I will be completely dependent  on Marriott's record keeping.  By the way, what does Lifetime Platinum get you compared to simply Platinum?


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 20, 2018)

GaryDouglas said:


> Ok, I clicked all over the place and couldn't find this display.  Help!  I did find under Activity/Detail how many lifetime nights I have and I will be over 600 this year.  I had qualified on lifetime points years ago, but now that's been dropped.  I need to find my lifetime years at Platinum.  I know I've been Platinum since MVCI changed MR status based upon Presidential/Chairman status.  There's no way I could reconstruct my Platinum years prior to that time so I will be completely dependent  on Marriott's record keeping.  By the way, what does Lifetime Platinum get you compared to simply Platinum?


In the app, tap the little Marriott logo in the lower right corner a couple times until your current year Nights and Status show, then swipe right on that screen to show your Lifetime Status.  Tap on the word "nights" next to your Lifetime Nights and the screen discussed will pop up.


----------



## drlee (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm not sure points will be posted anymore, since they are not part of the qualification equation, only nights, After a few tries yesterday, iphone app and website show lifetime PP status correctly for me. The icon changed to blue on iphone.  Got new number on SPG site, but status also correct there. Superchief, if  your status (Platinum) was from MVC, it was not lifetime, it's granted each year you remain status. If you achieved "lifetime platinum" the old fashioned way, then you should get LPP.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 20, 2018)

Question to anyone who has a handle on the new changes- something on my account doesn’t make sense to me and I’m not sure if it just still is in transition or if I’m confused. My app did update to blue and everything else looks right- preferences, reservations.

On the app on the lifetime status page it says I have 560 nights -this is above a line that terminates with a small 250
And years at silver elite or higher it says 10 - this is above a line that terminates at 5
It says “next tier lifetime silver”

Clicking for more details it says I have 560 nights, years silver gold or platinum is 10, years gold or platinum is 9, years platinum is 9.

Below that it says achieving lifetime status
Lifetime silver elite is 250 nights and 5 yrs elite
              Gold        is 400           and 7 yrs gold elite or higher
              Platinum  is 600           and 10 yrs platinum elite or higher

As I read this, I should be lifetime gold elite, up next is platinum in a year when I have 10 years platinum ( assuming I get another 40 nights by then).

Or am I reading this wrong?
Is the acheivement chart the current one?
Under my status when it says nights are they perhaps not all “lifetime nights”
Under my status when it says years gold or platinum 9  is it possible they're not “elite years”?

Thoughts appreciated.  Obviously this is a low priority problem that I would want to bother calling about during this busy transition time.

My current status is platinum elite
21 nights to platinum premier elite
Next up ambassador service

Thanks very much for any guidance.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 20, 2018)

GaryDouglas said:


> Ok, I clicked all over the place and couldn't find this display.  Help!  I did find under Activity/Detail how many lifetime nights I have and I will be over 600 this year.  I had qualified on lifetime points years ago, but now that's been dropped.  I need to find my lifetime years at Platinum.  I know I've been Platinum since MVCI changed MR status based upon Presidential/Chairman status.  There's no way I could reconstruct my Platinum years prior to that time so I will be completely dependent  on Marriott's record keeping.  By the way, what does Lifetime Platinum get you compared to simply Platinum?



You are exempt from the nightly stay requirements to maintain Platinum each year. Once you earn lifetime, whether you stay 100 nights a year or only 1 night a year, you retain the base set of platinum privileges. Certain elite benefits, like suite night rewards, will continue to require meeting an annual stay requirement of 50 or 75 nights regardless of lifetime status.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 20, 2018)

So, I just tried logging into my SPG account. When I did, I still see the SPG 'desktop'. However, when I click to see my account or profile, Marriott screens open. My profile shows my Marriott account number (and not my former SPG account number). So far, so good. However, the points balance is wrong. It is showing only what is in my Marriott Rewards points balance (if I was accessing my account on Marriott.com). My SPG balance is no where to be seen (and has not been converted/added to the Marriott points total). While I had already transferred most of my SPG points to MR points manually myself, there is still 15k-20k worth of MR points value that was left in my SPG account.

Hopefully, the points balance will update correctly in the days ahead. However, just in case, I am going to try a technical fix ...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 20, 2018)

One other item to track is if you have the SPG card or SPG business card. Ensuring that the points transfer successfully from AMEX to your SPG/Marriott combined account when the statement closes.


----------



## jpc763 (Aug 20, 2018)

Logged in today and everything looked good.  I was surprised to see that my status was Platinum Elite (I am lifetime gold and had not achieved Platinum yet this year).  One of the benefits is United Premier Silver status.  When I log into United I do not see that status.  Any suggestions?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 20, 2018)

My statement closed on August 9th and the points have yet to be posted.  I have been watching it and another reason I won't combine the spg and marriott accounts yet.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 20, 2018)

jpc763 said:


> Logged in today and everything looked good.  I was surprised to see that my status was Platinum Elite (I am lifetime gold and had not achieved Platinum yet this year).  One of the benefits is United Premier Silver status.  When I log into United I do not see that status.  Any suggestions?


You have to manually link it.


----------



## jpc763 (Aug 20, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> You have to manually link it.


I thought I had.  I went back and that site is down until 8/22


----------



## nanceetom (Aug 20, 2018)

At first, I couldn't find the Marriott app on phone, then saw it is now a blue icon.  Question, after this weekend, it states Platinum Premier Elite + Ambassador.  Am Life time platinum so the Plat. Premier Elite seems correct.  Is the Ambassador part subject to change every year based on amount spend and number of elite nights?


----------



## jtp1947 (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes, 100 nights plus 20K hotel spend each year.


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 20, 2018)

Anyone else here, showing 0 lifetime points?


----------



## JanT (Aug 20, 2018)

If you were LTG in the old system, you were automatically converted to LTP in the new system if you met the current rules which is 600 nights and 10 years at Platinum.



jpc763 said:


> Logged in today and everything looked good.  I was surprised to see that my status was Platinum Elite (I am lifetime gold and had not achieved Platinum yet this year).  One of the benefits is United Premier Silver status.  When I log into United I do not see that status.  Any suggestions?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 20, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> In the app, tap the little Marriott logo in the lower right corner a couple times until your current year Nights and Status show, then swipe right on that screen to show your Lifetime Status.  Tap on the word "nights" next to your Lifetime Nights and the screen discussed will pop up.



My problem was that I was using the MR Rewards website on my laptop and it doesn't have the same functionality yet.  The Marriott app on my iPhone per your instructions did the trick.  It's interesting that both apps show an infinity sign in my Profile or MR number area.  I'm still 8 nights away but I made it on the Platinum years.  Can I assume that the infinity sign indicates Lifetime?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 20, 2018)

Has anyone received the new status matching through MVC ownership?  Mine still shows Platinum instead of Platinum Premier (Presidential).


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 20, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> Anyone else here, showing 0 lifetime points?


Since LT points are no longer a measurement of eligibility for LT status in the new loyalty program, its likely they are no longer showing them.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 20, 2018)

GaryDouglas said:


> My problem was that I was using the MR Rewards website on my laptop and it doesn't have the same functionality yet.  The Marriott app on my iPhone per your instructions did the trick.  It's interesting that both apps show an infinity sign in my Profile or MR number area.  I'm still 8 nights away but I made it on the Platinum years.  Can I assume that the infinity sign indicates Lifetime?


You can actually do it via the website also, but its a bit hidden.  If you go to Overview, then scroll down below where it says what your current status is.....where there is an infinity sign and it tells you what your lifetime status is...way over to the right of that box is a greater than sign....click on that and up pops the same window.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 20, 2018)

Question....when signing on via the website....go to Overview, scroll down to current year status, if you click on "See Your Benefits" (I'm PP) up pops a page that lists your benefits at that level.  Scrolling down that page, towards the bottom, it indicates my options to select a benefit for hitting 75 nights, and below that it says "Sign in to choose your benefit" but it doesn't seem to allow me to sign in using my normal MR sign in.  Anybody else have any luck with that and choosing your benefit....or is that perhaps just not fully functional yet??


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 20, 2018)

kds4 said:


> You are exempt from the nightly stay requirements to maintain Platinum each year. Once you earn lifetime, whether you stay 100 nights a year or only 1 night a year, you retain the base set of platinum privileges. Certain elite benefits, like suite night rewards, will continue to require meeting an annual stay requirement of 50 or 75 nights regardless of lifetime status.



So, one way or anther I'll be Lifetime Platinum this year.  I am already Platinum each year from my MVCI status.  Is there a table that shows benefits like suite night rewards that will not be available to me unless I meet stay requirements?

Since this is potentially the only plus for me after Marriott's massive point devaluation process, I'm trying to see if there is any 'there', there!


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 20, 2018)

GaryDouglas said:


> So, one way or anther I'll be Lifetime Platinum this year.  I am already Platinum each year from my MVCI status.  Is there a table that shows benefits like suite night rewards that will not be available to me unless I meet stay requirements?
> 
> Since this is potentially the only plus for me after Marriott's massive point devaluation process, I'm trying to see if there is any 'there', there!


https://thepointsguy.com/news/marriott-choice-benefits-2018/


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 20, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> Since LT points are no longer a measurement of eligibility for LT status in the new loyalty program, its likely they are no longer showing them.



Life4time points still show but it's "0" for me. I was lifetime gold (platinum for this year) pre 8/18 but I have no infinity sign next to my semi circle that indicates I'm platinum premier elite. For some reason, it has me as platinum premier elite + ambassador. I reached the # nights for this year but not the $$ spend.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 20, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> Life4time points still show but it's "0" for me. I was lifetime gold (platinum for this year) pre 8/18 but I have no infinity sign next to my semi circle that indicates I'm platinum premier elite. For some reason, it has me as platinum premier elite + ambassador. I reached the # nights for this year but not the $$ spend.


Weird...I just check the app and website and I don't see lifetime points noted anywhere (with a number... even if that number may be a 0).  Odd the way this rolls out so some folks see certain things and others do not.


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 20, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> Weird...I just check the app and website and I don't see lifetime points noted anywhere (with a number... even if that number may be a 0).  Odd the way this rolls out so some folks see certain things and others do not.



This is what I see. Has Lifetime Nights correct but not the Points


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 20, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> This is what I see. Has Lifetime Nights correct but not the Points


OK....found that page via my app as well.  Tapping the "Nights This Year" link.  I get the same thing....says 0 LT points for me as well.


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 20, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> OK....found that page via my app as well.  Tapping the "Nights This Year" link.  I get the same thing....says 0 LT points for me as well.



Is your lifetime status correct? Mine isn't.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 20, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> Life4time points still show but it's "0" for me. I was lifetime gold (platinum for this year) pre 8/18 but I have no infinity sign next to my semi circle that indicates I'm platinum premier elite. For some reason, it has me as platinum premier elite + ambassador. I reached the # nights for this year but not the $$ spend.





Seaport104 said:


> Is your lifetime status correct? Mine isn't.


Mine appears to be correct.  If using the app, when you are on the page where it shows current year nights and the semi circle, there is no infinity sign.  From that screen, you would need to swipe right to see your lifetime status, and on that page it should show an infinity sign in upper right corner below your MR #.


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 20, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> Mine appears to be correct.  If using the app, when you are on the page where it shows current year nights and the semi circle, there is no infinity sign.  From that screen, you would need to swipe right to see your lifetime status, and on that page it should show an infinity sign in upper right corner below your MR #.



Nope mine is incorrect on that page as well. It indicates my "Next Tier: Lifetime Silver". I was LT Gold before 8/18 so according this, I haven't even reached Silver and I have no infinity sign right under my MR#


----------



## Squan66 (Aug 20, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> I can see all of mine via the app. BTW, app did an update on my iPhone this morning.
> 
> At first I thought the app disappeared because now the app icon is blue. My eyes were looking for the old red one.


Mine did the update today also.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 20, 2018)

Mine is showing Platinum instead of Platinum Premier and I just called MVC line.  The agent checked and finally said that Marriott rewards system has not completed all updates and if the status is still not updated by end of the month to call again.  I am not holding too much hope but I will wait.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 20, 2018)

App is currently down for me.  Personally, I’m going to give it 2 weeks before I call as I know these things take time.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 20, 2018)

jtp1947 said:


> Yes, 100 nights plus 20K hotel spend each year.





Does anyone know if the annual maintenance fees for MVC can go toward the $20K goal of hotel spending each year?



.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 20, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> Question to anyone who has a handle on the new changes- something on my account doesn’t make sense to me and I’m not sure if it just still is in transition or if I’m confused. My app did update to blue and everything else looks right- preferences, reservations.
> 
> On the app on the lifetime status page it says I have 560 nights -this is above a line that terminates with a small 250
> And years at silver elite or higher it says 10 - this is above a line that terminates at 5
> ...




So from what I’m reading others seem to have their lifetime status correct?
Guess I’d better call.

Although maybe seaport has the same problem as me?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 20, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> So from what I’m reading others seem to have their lifetime status correct?
> Guess I’d better call.
> 
> Although maybe seaport has the same problem as me?


What is the color of the infinity symbol?  Lifetime gold shows up as gold infinity.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 20, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> What is the color of the infinity symbol?  Lifetime gold shows up as gold infinity.



I’m looking on the app and I don’t see an infinity symbol on my lifetime status page.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 20, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> I’m looking on the app and I don’t see an infinity symbol on my lifetime status page.


Try going to the full site or on a laptop.


----------



## JanT (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm not positive but I don't believe so.  I think it has to be $20K in revenue from actual stays in Marriott.



TheTimeTraveler said:


> Does anyone know if the annual maintenance fees for MVC can go toward the $20K goal of hotel spending each year?
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 20, 2018)

If you don't see things on the website which you expect, I suggest you:
1.  wait until you can consolidate your Marrriott and SPG accounts,  and then re-check.
2. Check with two different web browsers, e.g. MS Edge and Google Chrome,  or say Safari and Firefox.
    This is just to r/o it isn't your browser preventing you from seeing something.  Maybe your browser needs some updates. 
    I  would expect Marriott IT to test on the major browsers, but there are many version levels; can't test on all of 'em.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 20, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> If you don't see things on the website which you expect, I suggest you:
> 1.  wait until you can consolidate your Marrriott and SPG accounts,  and then re-check.
> 2. Check with two different web browsers, e.g. MS Edge and Google Chrome,  or say Safari and Firefox.
> This is just to r/o it isn't your browser preventing you from seeing something.  Maybe your browser needs some updates.
> I  would expect Marriott IT to test on the major browsers, but there are many version levels; can't test on all of 'em.



Thanks.
I don’t  have an spg so no problem there.
I did log onto the site using safari and found the same info.
I’ll give it a few days.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 20, 2018)

So far so good with both my account and my wife's. I'm correctly showing as Gold (26 nights) and she is showing as Platinum (50 nights). She is correctly showing as Lifetime Silver and all of our reservations are intact. Also verified her old SPG account now has a new Marriott Rewards-compliant account number and her small points and nights (9) total there are also correct. Haven't seen anything concrete on when we'll be able to combine the accounts, but we plan to wait a bit for things to settle down anyway.

The only disappointment was finding out conclusively that my wife has only four years at Gold/Platinum, so even though she has 630 lifetime nights, we are still a long way from Lifetime Platinum and will probably never get there. She has twelve years at Silver, but only 4 at Platinum. She's already qualified for Platinum for next year and will probably get Platinum Premier by year end, but that would make 2019 only Year 5, so only halfway there. I think getting the 7 years for Lifetime Gold is doable, but getting three more years with 50 nights after that is unlikely when frequent business travel stops in a year or so.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 21, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> So far so good with both my account and my wife's. I'm correctly showing as Gold (26 nights) and she is showing as Platinum (50 nights). She is correctly showing as Lifetime Silver and all of our reservations are intact. Also verified her old SPG account now has a new Marriott Rewards-compliant account number and her small points and nights (9) total there are also correct. Haven't seen anything concrete on when we'll be able to combine the accounts, but we plan to wait a bit for things to settle down anyway.
> 
> The only disappointment was finding out conclusively that my wife has only four years at Gold/Platinum, so even though she has 630 lifetime nights, we are still a long way from Lifetime Platinum and will probably never get there. She has twelve years at Silver, but only 4 at Platinum. She's already qualified for Platinum for next year and will probably get Platinum Premier by year end, but that would make 2019 only Year 5, so only halfway there. I think getting the 7 years for Lifetime Gold is doable, but getting three more years with 50 nights after that is unlikely when frequent business travel stops in a year or so.





Anyone know how to find lifetime years on the full website?
I can find it easily on the app but not the website itself.
Thanks.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 21, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> Anyone know how to find lifetime years on the full website?
> I can find it easily on the app but not the website itself.
> Thanks.


If you go to Overview, then scroll down below where it says what your current status is.....where there is an infinity sign and it tells you what your lifetime status is...way over to the right of that box is a greater than sign....click on that and up pops the window with your LT years.


----------



## WBP (Aug 21, 2018)

HERE IS THE TOOL TO MERGE YOUR MARRIOTT REWARDS AND STARWOOD PREFERRED GUEST ACCOUNTS:

https://www.marriott.com//loyalty/merge/sign-in-merge.mi

It worked for me (the other options, described above, did not work for me).

VERY SAD to see SPG go!


----------



## bazzap (Aug 21, 2018)

WJS said:


> HERE IS THE TOOL TO MERGE YOUR MARRIOTT REWARDS AND STARWOOD PREFERRED GUEST ACCOUNTS:
> 
> https://www.marriott.com//loyalty/merge/sign-in-merge.mi
> 
> ...


Very helpful, thank you.
The other options did not work for me either, but this link worked perfectly so my accounts are now combined.


----------



## nanceetom (Aug 21, 2018)

We attached a category 5 day, category 9, certificate to a hotel and the activity showed up in the account as an order, and the reservation showed up accordingly last week as a certificate and only the taxes due.  Today, it does not show up as an attached certificate, but states we need 240,000 points for this reservation???  So our certificate is missing on the reservation and it appears as if we made a reservation under the new category for points on a 5 day reservation where you get one night for free.  Actually, our certificate doesn't show up anywhere, it is missing from the unused portion also.  We did make copies as they appeared in the account!!  Luckily, this is a few months down the road!!  We do have a reservation in 3 weeks in Amsterdam where the points where withdrawn months ago, and we'd be quite unhappy when we arrive if there was a problem.

_[Threads merged.]_


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 21, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> If you go to Overview, then scroll down below where it says what your current status is.....where there is an infinity sign and it tells you what your lifetime status is...way over to the right of that box is a greater than sign....click on that and up pops the window with your LT years.



Thanks.
I don’t have that when on look at the full account using safari or Microsoft edge.
I guess I am still buggy.
It does ask me to merge the Starwood account and I can’t because I don’t have one- I even entered my email and “password lost” in case I had one and forgot but no reply.

I’ll wait a bit and hope it clears up.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 21, 2018)

My LT that was not working is now fixed.  The combining process corrected the problem.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 21, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> Thanks.
> I don’t have that when on look at the full account using safari or Microsoft edge.
> I guess I am still buggy.
> It does ask me to merge the Starwood account and I can’t because I don’t have one- I even entered my email and “password lost” in case I had one and forgot but no reply.
> ...




Just to wrap this up and maybe help anyone else with a problem...

My problem was my lifetime status seemed wrong and I was lacking an infinity symbol.
I kept getting a pop up to combine my accounts
I didn’t think I had an spg account and even when I entered my email for lost password nothing came.

I finally tried an old email address from years ago and tried a few favorite passwords of mine and bingo! I had an spg account ( probably from staying at a vistana timeshare 15 years ago).

My spg account was all 0 but once combined my rewards account was fixed and my lifetime status had my expected gold infinity sign.

So for anyone who is not seeing what they think they should look for an spg account to combine.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## JanT (Aug 21, 2018)

Got a pleasant surprise today when I merged my SW and M accounts.  I was 1 year shy of having 10 years at Platinum level in Marriott so I would qualify for LTP in the new system.  When I merged the accounts, they credited me with 1 year of Platinum with SW and that pushed me to the 10 year mark so I hit LTP!  Yeah!!  Then I was even happier when I saw the note that said people with 750+ nights and 10 years at Platinum Elite would automatically be grandfathered into LTPP status at the end of the year and notified of that achievement in January 2019.

When I think of the hours I spent on the phone this past week trying to get enough points moved into my account to hit LTG so I would be LTP in the new system, only to find out that only part of them counted - grrrrr!!!  I was only doing that because the guy told me I only had 5 years at Platinum.  I knew he was wrong but couldn't find my records to prove he was wrong.  I figured I could eventually find them and send them in with a letter and hope for the best.

So, I was very surprised when I looked at my LT stats on-line and was just 1 year shy of the 10 years needed to LTP.  Even happier when the rest fell into place and it turns out I'll get to LTPP with no more unnecessary outlay of money (i.e., buying points, new credit cards, etc.).  It's a damned good day!!


----------



## gravitar (Aug 21, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> Just to wrap this up and maybe help anyone else with a problem...
> 
> My problem was my lifetime status seemed wrong and I was lacking an infinity symbol.
> I kept getting a pop up to combine my accounts
> ...


I am LT Gold with Starwood and LT Silver with Marriott. 

SPG app says I'm on my way to LT Silver. SPG website does not show anything about LT Status

Marriott app and website both show LT Silver. 

I am hesitant to combine the accounts without the correct info showing on SPG. With both accounts combined I should be LT Platinum. 

SPG customer service suggested waiting until Friday when the status issues should be fixed 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## purduealum91 (Aug 21, 2018)

Anyone else receiving errors in combining accounts?  I tried the link in WJS's post above and it does not work for me.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 21, 2018)

gravitar said:


> I am LT Gold with Starwood and LT Silver with Marriott.
> 
> SPG app says I'm on my way to LT Silver. SPG website does not show anything about LT Status
> 
> ...



Good luck!
My Marriott info was wrong until I combined in the spg ( which was correctly zero ).


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 21, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> Just to wrap this up and maybe help anyone else with a problem...
> 
> My problem was my lifetime status seemed wrong and I was lacking an infinity symbol.
> I kept getting a pop up to combine my accounts
> ...



Thanks for sharing! I did this and finally got my infinity sign. Problem is, it's the wrong sign  Shows as gold (since I gather it is basing it on the new requirements of # nights + # years as elite). I should be lifetime platinum under the legacy requirements but this isn't showing up correctly because my LT points is still 0. Hopefully, the LT points balance will be the next glitch to get fixed


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 21, 2018)

purduealum91 said:


> Anyone else receiving errors in combining accounts?  I tried the link in WJS's post above and it does not work for me.



I used the link that showed up when I logged into Marriott rewards site and it then had me log into spg- simple!


----------



## mas (Aug 21, 2018)

JanT said:


> ...So, I was very surprised when I looked at my LT stats on-line and was just 1 year shy of the 10 years needed to LTP.  Even happier when the rest fell into place and it turns out I'll get to LTPP with no more unnecessary outlay of money (i.e., buying points, new credit cards, etc.).  It's a damned good day!!



Nice...
We had been using my wife's Marriott account for all our timeshare/Marriott hotel stuff until MVC started awarding for MVC status, at which time my wife had 500 nights, enough to make LTG, so I moved the status over to my Marriott rewards account allowing both of us to have elite status with MRP.  When I was reading the new requirements for LT status, it showed 600 nights needed for LTP so I figured my wife's account (with 524 LT nights) would only count for LTG but she is listed as LTP even after I combined her accounts.  I don't have LT status but with MVC Chairman's club status I'll have the equivalent LTPP status as long as are MVC points remain above 15000.


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 21, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> Good luck!
> My Marriott info was wrong until I combined in the spg ( which was correctly zero ).



Glad you got it fixed.  I was thinking when I read your earlier post of the system wanting to combine spg account,
that you must have had one lurking in the background.

For those who don't think they have an spg account, or can't remember their login & password,
gotta call SPG support to get your account credentials, and reset password if need be.

I'm waiting for the SPG site to have the combining accounts link (haven't looked yet).
Because I like our spg account logins better than our MR ones


----------



## WBP (Aug 21, 2018)

9 times out of 10, I have many accolades for Marriott Vacation Club. Probably, 10 out of 10 times I have many accolades for Marriott International. 10 out of 10 times I HAD many accolades for the Starwood Preferred Guest program.

My experience with the confluence of the Marriott Rewards program and the Starwood Preferred Guest program was positive. My profiles on the Marriott and Starwood websites mirror one another, where they are supposed to. I anticipated bumps this weekend, and I guess the more you watched, the more you saw, but, at the end, I'm pleased with the "account maintenance" outcome. I am not pleased with Marriott's new "brand loyalty program," which, I believe, is hardly a reward for brand loyalty, or an enticement to nurture further brand loyalty.

Recognizing that Marriott Vacations Worldwide and Marriott International are two separate companies, I'm not sure how Marriott Vacations Worldwide achieved what they did in Marriott's new brand loyalty program, but, I do believe that Marriott's new brand loyalty program recognizes the business potential that Marriott Vacation Club Owners offer Marriott International.

Now, I wait to see what will happen to the MVCI 5 Night Travel Package.

Very sorry to see the Starwood Preferred Guest program go, which I think was an exceptional brand loyalty program. RIP SPG Program, and thank you for MANY fond memories.


----------



## WBP (Aug 21, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> I'm waiting for the SPG site to have the combining accounts link (haven't looked yet).
> Because I like our spg account logins better than our MR ones



Try this link:

https://www.marriott.com//loyalty/merge/sign-in-merge.mi


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> If you go to Overview, then scroll down below where it says what your current status is.....where there is an infinity sign and it tells you what your lifetime status is...way over to the right of that box is a greater than sign....click on that and up pops the window with your LT years.


I notice that this only seems to work if you already have some type of LT status. I apparently have lifetime Gold status based on the new criteria, so I can see what you are referring too. However, my wife doesn't have any LT status and I can't find a way to find her number of LT nights or years in status.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 21, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I notice that this only seems to work if you already have some type of LT status. I apparently have lifetime Gold status based on the new criteria, so I can see what you are referring too. However, my wife doesn't have any LT status and I can't find a way to find her number of LT nights or years in status.


Did you try finding her LT info via the app?


----------



## VacationPro (Aug 21, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I notice that this only seems to work if you already have some type of LT status. I apparently have lifetime Gold status based on the new criteria, so I can see what you are referring too. However, my wife doesn't have any LT status and I can't find a way to find her number of LT nights or years in status.



I had a similar issue.  I had my wife download the mobile app.  On the app, she is able to see LT status.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 21, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I notice that this only seems to work if you already have some type of LT status. I apparently have lifetime Gold status based on the new criteria, so I can see what you are referring too. However, my wife doesn't have any LT status and I can't find a way to find her number of LT nights or years in status.



Same here. My wife is LT Silver and has the LT status link on her Overview page, but I only opened a Rewards account myself this year, so I don't have that link on my Overview page. But I can go under "Activity", and near the top under "Nights Earned" is a "Details" link. The window that link brings up shows my lifetime nights, but not years. The app shows both nights and years.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 21, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I notice that this only seems to work if you already have some type of LT status. I apparently have lifetime Gold status based on the new criteria, so I can see what you are referring too. However, my wife doesn't have any LT status and I can't find a way to find her number of LT nights or years in status.





JIMinNC said:


> Same here. My wife is LT Silver and has the LT status link on her Overview page, but I only opened a Rewards account myself this year, so I don't have that link on my Overview page. But I can go under "Activity", and near the top under "Nights Earned" is a "Details" link. The window that link brings up shows my lifetime nights, but not years. The app shows both nights and years.



You can find both your LT nights and number of years in either the Marriott or SPG app.  From the main page of the app in the bottom right corner is a circle with three horizontal bars. Touch the circle twice and you will be at a screen showing your current status with current year number of nights. Swipe left and your lifetime stats are shown.  My lifetime stats are correct but my lifetime status is not.


----------



## Quilter (Aug 21, 2018)

I've logged into DH's account.   Yes it's missing the reservation attached to the most recent travel package.  I can't find how to log out so I can look at my account.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> Did you try finding her LT info via the app?


Let me pull out my flip phone and check it out...


----------



## gritmuncher (Aug 21, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> I used the link that showed up when I logged into Marriott rewards site and it then had me log into spg- simple!



Was not that simple...; I had to find my (old) SPG username and password to make it work.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 21, 2018)

gritmuncher said:


> Was not that simple...; I had to find my (old) SPG username and password to make it work.



Me too!
But once I did the process was simple


----------



## gravitar (Aug 21, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> Good luck!
> My Marriott info was wrong until I combined in the spg ( which was correctly zero ).


Earlier this evening my correct lifetime status showed up so I went to combine them. The page in that process that shows years an nights was woefully wrong but I went forward anyway. 

The result was correct and I am now Lifetime Platinum 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2018)

Already merged my accounts. Can't do my wife's though because her SPG account apparently has her middle name where her MR account doesn't. It won't let you merge unless the names match exactly. She doesn't have any points now anyway and perhaps only has one or two nights ever with SPG, so we won't go to the effort to figure it out.


----------



## dualrated2 (Aug 22, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Already merged my accounts. Can't do my wife's though because her SPG account apparently has her middle name where her MR account doesn't. It won't let you merge unless the names match exactly. She doesn't have any points now anyway and perhaps only has one or two nights ever with SPG, so we won't go to the effort to figure it out.



I'd make the effort to combine her SPG account to Marriott. Shouldn't take that long to straighten out.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2018)

dualrated2 said:


> I'd make the effort to combine her SPG account to Marriott. Shouldn't take that long to straighten out.


It requires a phone call. With hour long wait times, is it still worth the effort?


----------



## dualrated2 (Aug 22, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> It requires a phone call. With hour long wait times, is it still worth the effort?



You won't know until you try. It can wait a week or two.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 22, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Already merged my accounts. Can't do my wife's though because her SPG account apparently has her middle name where her MR account doesn't. It won't let you merge unless the names match exactly. She doesn't have any points now anyway and perhaps only has one or two nights ever with SPG, so we won't go to the effort to figure it out.




I don’t have any real evidence of cause and effect, but my Marriott account was wrong and incomplete until I combined in my spg, which was totally zero.  
Once combined my Marriott account was instantly as it should be- complete and at the levels I expected.


----------



## jpc763 (Aug 22, 2018)

_[Threads merged.]_

I am having trouble logging into my Marriott Hotel account.  Anybody else seeing this issue?

I am getting the attached error.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 22, 2018)

I can get in, but its super slow right now and only showing my future ressies, but no access to anything else.  I would give it some time and try again.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 22, 2018)

The worst glitch with this merger is that both the customer service reps at Marriott Vacation Club as well as the Marriott Rewards reps do not understand the new program or how it maps to MVC benefit levels. So when I called them to try to fix my account, they had no idea what I was talking about on either end. So they started pointing fingers at each other. Then they pointed fingers at me and said my recent purchase did not qualify me - even though it does and was made direct from Marriott in July. Then they made insulting remarks about my previous resale purchase and said that does not count - even though I paid the activation fees to MVC for my resale points. I asked the MVC rep whether she knew I had to pay a small fortune direct to Marriott Vacation Club to activate my points and she said she did not know that. This was an MVC rep, for pete’s sake, and at the supervisor level, no less. I spoke to many people at both MVC and MR and they are all confused. We can’t blame this entirely on the merger because they were clueless about some of the things I discussed that had nothing to do with the merger. I appears to me that Marriott does not train their customer service reps on their basic programs. I had to pay an education fee to Marriott when I activated my points. I have not received any “education” from Marriott at all.


----------



## JanT (Aug 22, 2018)

Anyone with LTG prior to the merge was automatically moved to LTP, so your wife is in good shape.  Sounds like you've done your homework so you're covered as well.  Congrats!




mas said:


> Nice...
> We had been using my wife's Marriott account for all our timeshare/Marriott hotel stuff until MVC started awarding for MVC status, at which time my wife had 500 nights, enough to make LTG, so I moved the status over to my Marriott rewards account allowing both of us to have elite status with MRP.  When I was reading the new requirements for LT status, it showed 600 nights needed for LTP so I figured my wife's account (with 524 LT nights) would only count for LTG but she is listed as LTP even after I combined her accounts.  I don't have LT status but with MVC Chairman's club status I'll have the equivalent LTPP status as long as are MVC points remain above 15000.


----------



## glarscast (Aug 22, 2018)

I've had varying degrees of success over the past few days.  I suggest you change the browser that you're using.  I've had lots of trouble using Firefox and Chrome, but much less difficulty with MSExplorer.  Go figure!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Aug 22, 2018)

Saw that same error message using Chrome and then also with Microsoft Edge.

When I have been able to log in over the past few days, there have been a variety of different errors in my account and my wife's account.  Our points look OK (at least the last time I logged in), and our status has been corrected as of the last successful login.  Also, an upcoming reservation at a Starwood hotel was initially missing, but I saw it added to my Marriott account yesterday.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 22, 2018)

No sign in options at all now using Chrome or Firefox.


----------



## nanceetom (Aug 22, 2018)

jpc763 said:


> I am having trouble logging into my Marriott Hotel account.  Anybody else seeing this issue?
> 
> I am getting the attached error.


I am getting the exact same message.  yesterday, an error showed in one of our reservations; tried to get into it to see if it was corrected, so far, no luck getting on today.
A little concerned since our trip reservation is before the September 15 date.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2018)

None of this is surprising.


----------



## gaspasser (Aug 22, 2018)

Been a issue for 4 days now.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 22, 2018)

I must be lucky.  I have no issues signing in and can navigate.  All of my reservations are there.  And I've merged my Starwood and Marriott accounts.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 22, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> I must be lucky.  I have no issues signing in and can navigate.  All of my reservations are there.  And I've merged my Starwood and Marriott accounts.


Everything is working for me now again also.


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 22, 2018)

jpc763 said:


> I am having trouble logging into my Marriott Hotel account.  Anybody else seeing this issue?


I'm OK but I've seen a lot of posts on Facebook from people with your issue. As Fasttr said, give it time. If you are in the unfortunate position of having to do something with your account in the next 48 hours I'd try different browsers, computers, and the app - many people have reported luck with one but not another.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Aug 22, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> Everything is working for me now aging also.



I'm aging also.  Maybe it would have been better if marriott.com had stayed off-line so I could get a few years younger before they fixed their IT issues.  But alas, they are back online, and I'm back to aging.


----------



## DanCali (Aug 22, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> Question to anyone who has a handle on the new changes- something on my account doesn’t make sense to me and I’m not sure if it just still is in transition or if I’m confused. My app did update to blue and everything else looks right- preferences, reservations.
> 
> On the app on the lifetime status page it says I have 560 nights -this is above a line that terminates with a small 250
> And years at silver elite or higher it says 10 - this is above a line that terminates at 5
> ...




I'm in a similar situation. Did not have lifetime status with Marriott before due to points. But now that it's nights + years of status I should be lifetime Gold (542 nights + 9 years Gold). App shows next tier as Lifetime Silver.

Marriott told me current lifetime status reflected is under the "old rules" until Dec 31. Then it should switch.

Has anyone else had a different experience - i.e., was not lifetime of any kind before but now has app showing lifetime status of some kind?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 22, 2018)

DanCali said:


> I'm in a similar situation. Did not have lifetime status with Marriott before due to points. But now that it's nights + years of status I should be lifetime Gold (542 nights + 9 years Gold). App shows next tier as Lifetime Silver.
> 
> Marriott told me current lifetime status reflected is under the "old rules" until Dec 31. Then it should switch.
> 
> Has anyone else had a different experience - i.e., was not lifetime of any kind before but now has app showing lifetime status of some kind?



Dan,
I’ve posted a bunch of updates since I posted that.
I found that combining my Marriott and spg account instantly fixed everything- even though I didn’t have anything in my spg account.
Give it a try. Log into one of your accounts and it will guide you through.
Good luck.


----------



## DanCali (Aug 22, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> Dan,
> I’ve posted a bunch of updates since I posted that.
> I found that combining my Marriott and spg account instantly fixed everything- even though I didn’t have anything in my spg account.
> Give it a try. Log into one of your accounts and it will guide you through.
> Good luck.




Thanks for the tip. I'm going to wait a few weeks on that. SPG is my primary credit card so I want to make sure the points post to the new SPG account before I do the merge and have the points hop over twice (old spg -> new spg -> original Marriott)

Now that SPG card gives 2 Marriott points / dollar instead of 1 SPG point / dollar (= 3 Marriott points) I'll have to rethink how much I use that card, but with the free 35K point award night it's worth keeping.


----------



## jeff76543 (Aug 22, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> ... I had to pay an education fee to Marriott when I activated my points. I have not received any “education” from Marriott at all.



Maybe your education fee should be used to educate the MVC customer service representatives


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2018)

What do you all expect to get when paying Marriott and Vistana maintenance fees?  I used to get 2X on my SBP fees.  I am wondering if we will get 6X on those. If I only get 2X, it's a ripoff.  

And seriously, my Chase Sapphire Reserve is going to be better, if we just get 2X on Vistana fees.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 22, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What do you all expect to get when paying Marriott and Vistana maintenance fees?  I used to get 2X on my SBP fees.  I am wondering if we will get 6X on those. If I only get 2X, it's a ripoff.



I expect 6x. At least for MVCI, just like I have always gotten (well, used to be 5x).


----------



## DanCali (Aug 22, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What do you all expect to get when paying Marriott and Vistana maintenance fees?  I used to get 2X on my SBP fees.  I am wondering if we will get 6X on those. If I only get 2X, it's a ripoff.
> 
> And seriously, my Chase Sapphire Reserve is going to be better, if we just get 2X on Vistana fees.


 

Amex SPG card advertises 6 points for each dollar on eligible SPG and Marriott purchases so should be the same as before.

I'm wondering if I can use it to pay Marriott MFs and get 6x (I kept the old Marriott card that gives 5x because I like the feature of being able to accumulate status nights for each $3000 - the "upgraded" Marriott card took that away although the free night is usable at higher end hotels)


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What do you all expect to get when paying Marriott and Vistana maintenance fees?  I used to get 2X on my SBP fees.  I am wondering if we will get 6X on those. If I only get 2X, it's a ripoff.
> 
> And seriously, my Chase Sapphire Reserve is going to be better, if we just get 2X on Vistana fees.


You will likely only get 2x the points when paying your *Vistana* MF with the new Chase Marriott Visa. Others have already reported this. It may change once the merger between MVC and Vistana happens.



DanCali said:


> Amex SPG card advertises 6 points for each dollar on eligible SPG and Marriott purchases so should be the same as before.
> 
> I'm wondering if I can use it to pay Marriott MFs and get 6x (I kept the old Marriott card that gives 5x because I like the feature of being able to accumulate status nights for each $3000 - the "upgraded" Marriott card took that away although the free night is usable at higher end hotels)


SPG Amex gets the multiplier on Vistana and Marriott MFs. However the Chase Marriott Visa does not.


----------



## WBP (Aug 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> You will liley only get 2x the points when paying your MF with the new Chase Marriott Visa. Others have already reported this. It may change once the merger between MVC and Vistana happens.
> 
> 
> SPG Amex gets the multiplier on Vistana and Marriott MFs. However the Chase Marriott Visa does not.



I'd like to be sure that I understand this, and wonder if you can clarify?

Does this mean that it's in a Marriott timeshare owner's best interests to pay their 2019 MVCI Maintenance Fees with their SPG Amex card, and NOT their NEW Chase Marriott Rewards Premier Plus card, to maximize the number of Marriott Rewards (or whatever they'll call them) points that the MVCI timeshare owner/SPG Amex or Marriott Visa cardholder earns?


----------



## WBP (Aug 23, 2018)

Woke up this morning to a new twist on the Starwood App.

My higher level status on the Marriott App, that was previously seen on the Starwood App, is no longer on the Starwood App. I called Starwood, and they say that they are aware of the problem, and that it will take a few days to straighten out.

Unfortunate that Marriott/Starwood had things straightened out, and have now reverted back to the "work in progress" of this past weekend.

My Crystal Ball says that Marriott is going to take the high road, and issue a one time, very significant bonus/gift to Marriott Rewards members and SPG members, at the end of 2018, as a token of Marriott's appreciation for the many inconveniences that they caused their most loyal guests, during the merger of the two brand loyalty programs.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 23, 2018)

I merged my Marriott and SPG accounts yesterday  

I had 25K Marriott Points and 12K SPG points which should equal 36K MRP.

It is showing in my account as 37K MRPs.

anyone else have this issue?
I also merged my husbands account and it was the same result.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> You will liley only get 2x the points when paying your MF with the new Chase Marriott Visa.



Why do you say that? I paid my MF on July 20 and got 6x. It shows up right on the line that says "6X Points on Marriott Hotel Purchases". It's always been this way, the old card always gave me 5X. This is with the new card and for a Marriott MF. Do you think it is changing since the merger now?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 23, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Why do you say that? I paid my MF on July 20 and got 6x. It shows up right on the line that says "6X Points on Marriott Hotel Purchases". It's always been this way, the old card always gave me 5X. This is with the new card and for a Marriott MF. Do you think it is changing since the merger now?


I have clarified my post. Since the @rickandcindy23 were mostly referring to Vistana and SBP fees, I responded based on Vistana MFs.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I merged my two accounts today and my SPG points rolled over immediately. It looks like they have counted those SPG points toward my lifetime status, as the Marriott app now shows me as Lifetime Gold. I am hoping this is under the old system and will translate to Lifetime Platinum under the new system on January 1st.

My Lifetime Platinum years also adjusted from 9 to 10 according to the app. 

Of course the app had a disclaimer stating that lifetime status was subject to change.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 23, 2018)

GrayFal said:


> I merged my Marriott and SPG accounts yesterday
> 
> I had 25K Marriott Points and 12K SPG points which should equal 36K MRP.
> 
> ...


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm having trouble accessing the Marriott.com website from my office computer.  I receive an  "Access Denied" message.  However I'm able to access from my cell phone through our corporate guess network.  Kind of annoying as I was doing some comparisons with their "Cash + Points program."  I'm testing to see if you get the 5th night free if you use the Cash + Points.  If so, it's the best way to use points as you're essentially paying 0.0076 to 0.0083 for the additional points. Much better than the retail rate of 0.0125.


----------



## mas (Aug 24, 2018)

I can't say definitely, but I seem to remember reading a discussion over on FT and the consensus was that only full points payment for the stay warrants the 5th night free.  Any cash including Cash + Points transactions didn't qualify for the 5th night free.


----------

